# Arenas: Love is as “soft as baby (expletive)"



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Gilbert Arenas went on Instagram and said Love should have worn “one of those retard helmets” to play in the game, and that he is as “soft as baby (expletive)” for not playing.

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...love-not-playing-concussion-article-1.2667030


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

In summary, Gilbert Arenas is still acting like a moron in a desperate attempt to stay relevant.


----------



## Michael Whiteacre (Dec 5, 2015)

hobojoe said:


> In summary, Gilbert Arenas is still acting like a moron in a desperate attempt to stay relevant.


 @hobojoe Arenas is telling the truth whether you like it or not. He could be shining a light on Kevin Love's lack of defensive ability, in addition to being reduced to a 3PT shooting frontline player (PF/C) like Chris Bosh in Miami when LeBron was there.

Also, Arenas is correct that K-Love isn't a good pick and roll defender, so he had to be benched for most of Cleveland's 2016 Finals series against Golden State. As it is, Love should be out of Cleveland, given that he gets his gaudy numbers from playing on terrible Minnesota Timberwolves teams from 2008-09 to 2013-14, and zero defense means Cleveland will still win NBA Championships regardless of Kevin Love, so he will NOT be missed as he ought to be traded to another team.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Michael Whiteacre said:


> @hobojoe Arenas is telling the truth whether you like it or not. He could be shining a light on Kevin Love's lack of defensive ability, in addition to being reduced to a 3PT shooting frontline player (PF/C) like Chris Bosh in Miami when LeBron was there.
> 
> Also, Arenas is correct that K-Love isn't a good pick and roll defender, so he had to be benched for most of Cleveland's 2016 Finals series against Golden State. As it is, Love should be out of Cleveland, given that he gets his gaudy numbers from playing on terrible Minnesota Timberwolves teams from 2008-09 to 2013-14, and zero defense means Cleveland will still win NBA Championships regardless of Kevin Love, so he will NOT be missed as he ought to be traded to another team.


The fact that people would go at Arenas for sepaking the truth is hilarious. It's always the "staying relevant" slogan. Everyone watched Love turn into a bench player during the Finals. That's why I gave him the name Ski Mask Love.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I was actually looking forward to KLove getting a new lease on life with a new franchise while he's still young enough to reset his career, but now I really don't see Cleveland trading him. It kind of makes me sad. On a team like Boston, Minnesota (ironically), Utah, Memphis, or even possibly Toronto, he could really be a main offensive contributor who does it all for a winning organization.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Pablo5 said:


> The fact that people would go at Arenas for sepaking the truth is hilarious. It's always the "staying relevant" slogan. Everyone watched Love turn into a bench player during the Finals. That's why I gave him the name Ski Mask Love.


Both things are true. Love is soft and Arenas is a has been trying to stay relevant with comments like this.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> I was actually looking forward to KLove getting a new lease on life with a new franchise while he's still young enough to reset his career, but now I really don't see Cleveland trading him. It kind of makes me sad. On a team like Boston, Minnesota (ironically), Utah, Memphis, or even possibly Toronto, he could really be a main offensive contributor who does it all for a winning organization.


I still see Love being traded. Thompson has become what they wanted from him. Trading Love and adding younger talent that can bolster their bench would be a strong move for the Cavs.


----------



## aleanguiano (Jun 22, 2016)

would the cavaliers have won the championship without kevin love..? and why?


----------



## zhangxinChina (Aug 24, 2016)

aleanguiano said:


> would the cavaliers have won the championship without kevin love..? and why?


 

from Venus


----------

